# Liv Ullmann Raritäten 6x



## Eddie Cochran (15 Okt. 2006)

Dies sind Collagen von mir aus sehr fühen Live Ullmann Filmen. Die fünfte und sechste Collage stammen aus dem Jahre 1959 aus dem Film "Ung flukt". Diese Bilder dürften äußerst rar sein.
Gruß Eddie


----------



## Saurer290D (3 Jan. 2011)

Danke für die sehr schönen Bilder. Die Frau hatte ja eine tolle Figur.


----------



## quasaris (20 Okt. 2013)

leider lange her


----------

